
Coinbase suspends trading amid cryptocurrency rout - piyushgupta27
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/22/coinbase-suspends-trading-amid-cryptocurrency-rout/
======
yellow_postit
Still learning about crypto currencies, but does this imply that Coinbase
doesn’t have sufficient reserves to clear all the activity or are they trying
to behave like a regulator or something else?

